# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 13.05.2012 - 14.05.2012

## CyberHelper

HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\documents and settings\1\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\oq5ixkcy1go.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Carberp.276, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KDV.620132, AVAST4: Win32:Zbot-OJH [Trj] )HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\documents and settings\михаил\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\6zvayl4v85c.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner1.15945, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Barys.2737, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.Carberp.AJ trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Kryptik-ISB [Trj] )HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\apppatch\qxjxaxp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Kazy.62137, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NCF trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-KC [Cryp] )not-a-virus:Server-Web.Win32.SmallHTTP.30565 -> c:\docume~1\1e86~1\locals~1\temp\klkpkei.exe ( DrWEB: Program.Server.260 )not-a-virus:Server-Web.Win32.SmallHTTP.30565 -> c:\docume~2\1\locals~1\temp\oytposc.exe ( DrWEB: Program.Server.260 )not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.Rubar.a -> c:\program files\mediabar toolbar\rubarbroker.exe ( DrWEB: Adware.Bho.3830 )not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.Rubar.a -> c:\program files\mediabar toolbar\rubarupdateservice.exenot-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.Rubar.b -> c:\program files\mediabar toolbar\rubar.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click2.8610 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Tepfer.pci -> \sber_stat.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen3.63694, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Virus.Win32.Expiro.w -> \searchindexer.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Expiro.23, BitDefender: Win32.Expiro.AD, NOD32: Win32/Expiro.NAB virus )Virus.Win32.Expiro.w -> \vmde.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Expiro.23, BitDefender: Win32.Expiro.AD, NOD32: Win32/Expiro.NAB virus )Virus.Win32.Expiro.w -> \illustrator.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Expiro.23, BitDefender: Win32.Expiro.AD, NOD32: Win32/Expiro.NAB virus )Virus.Win32.Expiro.w -> \svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Expiro.23, BitDefender: Win32.Expiro.AD, NOD32: Win32/Expiro.NAB virus )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

